# هندسة الصناعات الغدائية



## marouen16 (19 أكتوبر 2006)

من فضلكم اين قسم الصناعات الغدائية:2: :2: :2: :2: :2: :2:


----------



## marouen16 (21 أكتوبر 2006)

انا طالب سنة اولى هندسة الصناعات الغدائية .....بحثت عن كتب على المنتدى في هدا الاختصاص فلم اجد فالرجاء لكل من له معلومة عن هدا الاختصاص او كتب في البيوكيمياء او البيولوجيا مدي بها و شكراااااا جزيلاااا و با رك الللله فيكم


----------



## صناعة المعمار (21 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يوجد منتدى خاص للكتب بجميع تخصصاتها 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=52

وهناك تطلب الكتاب الذي تريده وسيجيبك الاخ المشرف باسرع وقت على الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=28803


اهلا بك وبالتوفيق يارب


----------

